# HIVES NEED HELP!!



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I gave my dog Blue a bath Sunday afternoon like I always do however for some reason im not sure what changed but when I went to feed him Monday morning he had these hive looking bumps all over his body that I have never seen before any of you have any idea what this is or have seen them before. I'm not sure what caused them or how to get ride of them and I need help bad I have no idea what to do my poor baby looks like he has leprosy all over his body. I touched them but you cant really feel them but you can see them and they don't seem to be bothering or hurting him but I want them to be GONE ASAP so what should I do please help!! I made him a Dr apt for today because since 24hrs has passed and their still their I don't want to wait any longer but any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks Again


Big Blue


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

it sounds like an allergic reaction, you can give him benadryl, its 1 mil per pound so say he is 50lb get him 2 tablets equaling 50 mils. he can get that dose once every 8 hrs! good luck and keep us posted, pic would also help


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool thank you sooo much for replying to my add because really want him to get better but I had no idea what it was nor have I seen that before. So on the meds so I give him regular or the baby strength and from what your saying I should use the 25mil one?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

regular... adult how much does he weigh? you may want to get him the tablet instead of the capules so you can break them in half in case he is in between the 25 range


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

He is 6months and I'd say about 60-65lbs


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so get the tabs and give 2 and 1/2 every 8 hrs, i mean wake up in the middle of the night and give EVERY 8 hrs untill they are gone, then cut back to 2X a day then 1X a day then off completley if they don't come back


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

I will thank u so much


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

no prob, hope it helps keep us updated or send me a message and tell me how he is doing =)


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Soon as were out the Dr ill update ya


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you :woof:


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey,

Doc said he was ok it was hives he gave him a shot of adrenalin and said "NEXT TIME USE BENADRYL" as he charged me $70 for 10min of service


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm sorry you had to spend that, did he agree with me on the doseage?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Loki broke out in hives once after what we suspect was her attempting to eat a wasp. They gave her a round of steroids and they went away.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Right on the money


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good!!! :woof:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Loki broke out in hives once after what we suspect was her attempting to eat a wasp. They gave her a round of steroids and they went away.


Yeah I came here to suggest that. Same thing happened to Nitro when he was a puppy.


----------

